# what ta do in DC?



## Mouse (Sep 24, 2007)

so friday I'm making a weekend trip to DC to visit a friend. I'm going to a Strike Anywhere show on friday night, but I wanted to see if anyone's got any suggestions for other things to do, places to see/hang out in DC. this isn't my first time in DC.. I've seen all the museums and spent days drunk in the park.. this time I'm looking for a lil more fun and a lil more photo opps.


----------



## finn (Sep 24, 2007)

There's a hobo jungle near dc, I'll put a picture up one of these days, and um... yeah, DC does suck in that regard. Maybe I'll think of something tomorrow.


----------



## Mouse (Sep 24, 2007)

a trip to a hobo jungle would be great. how near? where?


----------



## finn (Sep 25, 2007)

It's within a half-hour walk from the metro station in an okay part of town- police shouldn't give you a hard time. The jungle is well-hidden though, my directions (which will be pm'd to you) will get you within 50 feet of it, which should be good enough if you keep a sharp eye out.


----------



## Mouse (Sep 25, 2007)

thanklyverymuch. I'mma gonna give you soem good karma for this  hehe. so lame. but thanks!


----------



## Grace (Sep 26, 2007)

Georgetown is nice if you enjoy the crushing humidity of heated brick and spitting fruit punch on yuppies. 

The stairs from the Exorcist are there too...the crew team has to run up and down them every day of practice. I walked up halfway, wondered why for a moment, and turned around.


----------



## iamcrkt (Sep 27, 2007)

very near the exorcist stairs there is an old "dam" that juts out into the river there... you can hangout on it ... it's near the bridge that goes over to fairfax(?)...


----------



## finn (Oct 11, 2007)

Here's a picture of the place I was talking about.


----------

